# Transitional Care Management Payment Issue



## tjanz1418 (Jun 21, 2013)

My office is not getting paid by Medicare for 99495 or 99496.  They are saying our time frame is not correct.  On one example, the patient was discharged on 3/2/13, so we billed on 3/31/13.  Are we counting incorrectly or is anyone else having trouble getting paid?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 21, 2013)

It appears your  dates are ok.  Are you a surgeon, working within a 90 day global?  TCM is bundled into surgical days. 

I'd call---we're getting paid by Medicare, Harvard Pilgrim, Martin's Point, NH Medicaid and United Healtcare.  No payment on Anthem, Cigna and Aetna.


----------

